# Looking for a long 5mm drill bit



## Jayman72 (May 16, 2016)

Hey all,

I was hoping someone could point me in the direction of a long 5mm drill bit.

I am looking for at least 6 inches over all length.

I need to be able to drill a hole through a 5 inch blank while in a pen blank chuck on my lathe.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.
Jay


----------



## magpens (May 17, 2016)

Try eBay .... see for example this ad ....

NEW 1pcs 2mm TO 5mm Diameter Extra Long HSS Auger Twist Drill BIT Straigth SHA | eBay


----------



## Jayman72 (May 17, 2016)

magpens said:


> Try eBay .... see for example this ad ....
> 
> NEW 1pcs 2mm TO 5mm Diameter Extra Long HSS Auger Twist Drill BIT Straigth SHA | eBay



Thanks.

I saw something similar on Amazon....

2mm To 5mm Diameter Extra Long HSS Auger Twist Drill Bit Straigth Shank 160mm by Z2store (2mm) - - Amazon.com

Not sure if they were what I should be trying or not for pen blanks. (never used an auger bit for something so small...)


----------



## magpens (May 17, 2016)

As I read the ad you quoted it is a twist drill bit (as most commonly used for pens).


----------



## dogcatcher (May 17, 2016)

I am cheap and have a 13/64 aircraft bit, it is .00625 larger than a 5mm.   It is what I would have used.  Glue would have taken care of the difference.


----------



## TonyL (May 17, 2016)

These/this guy is very good. You may have to call, but he should have them:

Norseman Drill Bits - Jobber Length Magnum Super Premium Black & Gold Drill Bits


----------



## thewishman (May 17, 2016)

Aircraft Extension Drill Bits - MSCDirect.com


----------



## Jayman72 (May 17, 2016)

dogcatcher said:


> I am cheap and have a 13/64 aircraft bit, it is .00625 larger than a 5mm.   It is what I would have used.  Glue would have taken care of the difference.



This is perfect.

I just need it to be a pilot hole, so to speak, so a touch larger than 5mm will not matter in the least.

I have found 13/64 extended bits everywhere and some at reasonable prices too.

This was helpful.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Jayman72 (May 17, 2016)

TonyL said:


> These/this guy is very good. You may have to call, but he should have them:
> 
> Norseman Drill Bits - Jobber Length Magnum Super Premium Black & Gold Drill Bits



I sent them an eMail asking about the overall length of the bit.

These might not work for this particular need but I have saved their site for future use.

Thank You


----------



## Jayman72 (May 17, 2016)

thewishman said:


> Aircraft Extension Drill Bits - MSCDirect.com



Now that I know that a 13/64 bit will work for what I am doing I have been able to find a bunch of them at this site.

Thanks.


----------

